# New Clearance Lights



## JK-Plow (Feb 10, 2008)

Strobes-n-More is carrying a new clearance light for trucks. It is called the Atomic LED. It is an LED clearance light, that can be turned to a flashing emergency light. On their site they are showing the lights for the Ford trucks, but says they will have them for other trucks soon.


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

Not worth the time or money, you cant hardly see them in the day time, what a waste


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

Fourbycb;1186342 said:


> Not worth the time or money, you cant hardly see them in the day time, what a waste


Do you have them Fourbycb?


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

No I do not and wouldnt waste my money of them However there is a truck here in town with them and at night I think there So So and in the day time I could hardly tell they were on


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I saw them and did not impress me one bit. Might well as spend your money on a nice led lightbar. I don't have them but looking at the video they don't seem very bright.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

Appreciate the feedback. When a product is not up to par its good to let others know. I think the idea is neat but if they don't output much light then they are a waste of money. I considered buying these until I found out they are made in China. I took a pass.


----------



## Top Dog (Sep 13, 2009)

I hate to disagree but they have a newer style out now that are way brighter with more leds and it comes with option to turn off the normal running lights when u activate the flashers


back in the summer I tried a set on my personal truck and called them to ***** and they sent me the first set of the new style and they are AWESOME!!!!! 

I now have all 6 supervisor trucks outfitted with them and all the guys love them and we are constantly getting asked what they are and where can we get them


----------



## DrakeSabitch (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

I am willing to see the other side of those chinese LED cab lights. If someone can post a Video of those on a vehicle in the day time with no dark back ground in sun light, not in a garage I might be willing to see the postive side of them, however I still say Junk


----------



## ch973934 (Dec 9, 2007)

If you go to atomic's website they have 2 different series. The Standard and Pro series, I think there's a considerable difference, but then again maybe it's just the video...


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

Again lets see a video in sunlight day time with No dark back ground to see the real effect outdoors and how about a video shot from the side and rear, If I was gonna pay 200 plus dollars for a light kit I would like it to be seen 360 degrees day or night


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

They are selling the lesser kit on ebay. They are accepting buy it now at $100.00 is what I was told. Just not bright enoough for me. I bought a 50" LED light bar instead.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

If these lights came with a 10 year warranty & I got bumped on the head I might consider them.


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

Dodge Plow Pwr;1192649 said:


> They are selling the lesser kit on ebay. They are accepting buy it now at $100.00 is what I was told. Just not bright enoough for me. I bought a 50" LED light bar instead.


x2. I had looked into them, but the pro series has more LED's and is alot brighter.


----------



## deckboys (Dec 1, 2006)

http://www.atomicled.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=86&Itemid=93 the pro series with a 30 amp relay inline looks some-what decent


----------

